# Deal with the Blazers



## godmavs (Jun 19, 2003)

I hear Dallas is Interested in sending Raef and NVA for Bonzi and Damon Stoud. What do you guys think about this and also if this happened what big guys could we get


----------



## Bwatcher (Dec 31, 2002)

The deal that is being discussed over on the Blazer board (because it was mentioned on a Blazer radio show as "on the table"), is 

Damon Stoudamire
Bonzi Wells
Arvdas Sabonis

for 
Raef LaFrenz
Nick VanExel

Without Sabas in the mix, I don't think it makes much sense for Dallas.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

We don't want Sabonis, if we can we should try to get Dale Davis


----------



## The Reason (Jul 28, 2003)

Randolph would be nice........


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Reason</b>!
> Randolph would be nice........


They'd never give him up, he would take more in a trade to get then Rasheed Wallace.


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

this would never happen! it's not a real rumor! Cuban is not that stupid ans SAbonis is retiring(ot thinking about it). We don't need wells! Nve is better than wells and Raef is a whole lot better than drug addict stoudamire! Think about it this way. Why didn't a mavs fan make this up, exactly! Make my point?


----------



## godmavs (Jun 19, 2003)

Sabonis isnt being mentioned in this because that wouldnt work financially
what about 
Raef 
Nick
TAWahad

for 
Sabonis
Stoudelmire
Wells


Nash-Stoudelmire
Finley-
Wells
Dirk
7'6 wonder of the world


also that way we dump Tariq


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

ur adding crap as you go, so stop, my god!!!!!!!!!!!! we dump Abdul wahad and get stoudamire and some weed!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> We don't want Sabonis, if we can we should try to get Dale Davis


F.Y.I. the only way that this deal does go down is if Sabonis decides to retire. Dallas would get a 7 million expiring contract. Arvydas Sabonis is going to make a decision by the end of the week according to his agent. I don't know if this deal is legit or not, but NVE would be fun to watch nightly. Portland is also rumored to be watching their cap room now, so this deal doen't really make any sense if that is the case.

I guess we will all see what happens in the next few weeks!


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jacres318</b>!
> ur adding crap as you go, so stop, my god!!!!!!!!!!!! we dump Abdul wahad and get stoudamire and some weed!



LMAO :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Stinger (Jun 10, 2003)

> The Blazers were rumored to have nixed a trade last week that would have sent Damon Stoudamire, Arvydas Sabonis and Bonzi Wells to Dallas for Michael Finley, Raef LaFrentz and Nick Van Exel. Nash would not confirm that rumor, but he did say that Dallas has been a team with which he has talked trade.


One half of the big four!!!! I think these are just flirtations and will probably not happen.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

Trading half of the big four, id take it abouit 2% of happening.


----------



## Lethal Vertical (May 9, 2003)

IF I was a dallas fan (thank god Im not) I would be screaming if this trade happened. The centre possy will just get worse. To win in the west you will have to stop either shaq and malone, duncan (with help from nestrovic and rose), webber and miller (and divac), or garnett and kandi man.....it just aint gonna happen for the mavs.


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lethal Vertical</b>!
> IF I was a dallas fan (thank god Im not) I would be screaming if this trade happened. The centre possy will just get worse.


LaFrentz sucks period. He's soft and looks to take the 3-point shot as a center. He tries to play tough but it doesn't work. Dallas needs some toughness down low and LaFrentz isn't going to do that. I'm not sure how the center tango gets worse. LaFrentz didn't do that much.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>antibody</b>!
> 
> 
> LaFrentz sucks period. He's soft and looks to take the 3-point shot as a center. He tries to play tough but it doesn't work. Dallas needs some toughness down low and LaFrentz isn't going to do that. I'm not sure how the center tango gets worse. LaFrentz didn't do that much.


LaFrentz is not anywhere near as bad as alot of posters are
making him out to be. Does he need to get stronger yes and he
is working on it. Does he need to play tougher inside without
drawing stupid fouls yes and he is working on it.

He takes 3-pointers because that is part of the offense. When
he hits the 3 then the other center must come out and is drawn
away from the basket. What do you think they post him up, give
him the ball and he dribbles it out to the 3 point line and jacks it
up.

Please, the guy averaged 14 and 8 and he will do it again as
a Maverick. Just because he is not Shaq does not mean he
sucks.


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

LaFrentz sucks period...:laugh:


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>antibody</b>!
> LaFrentz sucks period...:laugh:


Nice intelligent and thoughtful response.


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> Nice intelligent and thoughtful response.


I like to get right to the point sometimes. And this clearly states my opinion of LaWaste. Portland doesn't want him and his horrible contract that he suckered Dallas into. LaWaste is too soft defensively and that doesn't fit in Portland.


----------



## KIDBLAZE (Jul 8, 2003)

> quote:
> Originally posted by The Reason!
> Randolph would be nice........
> 
> ...


DAMN RIGHT!!!!


----------



## Stinger (Jun 10, 2003)

If Sheed doesn't get traded, and Zach is too valuable, how is Portland going to find minutes for Zach? He was starting to break out last year, but he didn't get enough minutes. I'm not a Blazers fan so I dunno, how would they find minutes for him?


----------



## PistonFAN81 (May 30, 2003)

I don't think that they are looking to trade wells I heard that wallace and wells were working out together all summer long so I tend to think that they won't break up any chemistry that POR can muster up....


----------

